# Spurty Naked PF



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey guys,

When dialling in a new bean what's a "spurty" or messy naked PF a sign of?

Grind not fine enough?

Poor distribution?

Both or something else?

TIA


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ATZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> When dialling in a new bean what's a "spurty" or messy naked PF a sign of?
> 
> ...


Could be both.

Most likely distribution.

What's your dose in new what basket as underdosing could be doing it.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Could be both.
> 
> Most likely distribution.
> 
> What's your dose in new what basket as underdosing could be doing it.


Basket is a standard sage one (DTP).

Dose is 15g in for 30g out, which was working well with my last bean.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you rested the beans ? = not too fresh.

How long does it take to pull a shot 25 -30 secs ? Is it flowing too fast ?

Poor distribution is often the culprit / problem. Is it just on this particular bean ? have you tried sting the grounds with a cocktail stick or similar

Is there any / much static when grinding ?


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Have you rested the beans ? = not too fresh.
> 
> How long does it take to pull a shot 25 -30 secs ? Is it flowing too fast ?
> 
> ...


Bean are rested and the shot isn't coming out too fast it's just very messy and squirting out all over the shop.

I will try giving it a stir with the cocktail stick to see if it improves


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Stirring made a difference for me when I first got a naked pf. Also though, just practicing and repeating shots seems to improve things. I'm not sure exactly what the difference is now to when I first started but I just seem to get better shots out now. Maybe I'm a little bit slower, taking a bit more care, tamping a bit more consistently etc. It's probably a slow realisation that all the things you read about that might make a difference actually do!


----------

